# Double DIN radio with LCD



## Guest (Nov 13, 2002)

Im looking for a Double Din radio with a LCD screen but havent found a site that has one..... the only model that I know of is the Eclipse 7031, if anyone knows of a site that has this headunit or another one for sale please post it......


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

Check out Etronics, that's where I bought my new headunit, and they had some of the lowest prices I could find and still be a reputable storefront. Fast service, and all their products are new in box.

You can also try Crutchfield, they usually have a really good selection.


----------



## JT200SX-N-FX (May 30, 2002)

galtamar said:


> *Im looking for a Double Din radio with a LCD screen but havent found a site that has one..... the only model that I know of is the Eclipse 7031, if anyone knows of a site that has this headunit or another one for sale please post it...... *


I have never seen that, but that is a good idea, instead of getting two singles, one with a screen, and one without, just have a double DIN with a screen. Let me know if and when you find it. Try Panasonic.com, or clarion. They sell that type of stuff also.


----------

